# Betta Bulbs - Planting, lighting, and tank - NEED INFO!



## Xavion (Jan 19, 2015)

I recently bought a package of little hairy brown bulb things, called "Betta Bulbs".
The package gives no instructions whatsoever on how to plant them. 
I tried to grow them in the past, only to find that they grew this white fluffy mold, and killed my fish!!!
Should I rinse them first?
Should I plant them in a separate tank?
What should the temperature be at?
Do I even plant them, or let them float? 
Do they need "plant food"? 
Will my fish eat them?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

ive only bought one of theese things form walmart, and oly one of the 5ish bulbs actualy grew..it turned into (I think) an Aponongeton...not sure what type..just a guess really.

im not sure what type of lighting you have in your tank, but I actualy just grew mine in a vase in the window with weekly water changes...nothing special...but like I said only one grew, and it took ages untill I saw green growth....then that plant shot up *really* fast...I still have the plant, its about a year old now.

im not sure I would put it in your tank just incase they rot...but most people just toss em in

I can show you a picture if you want, but you can google the name too,,eithr way


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't remember the exact type of plant it is, but it is an aquatic plant, so if it sprouts, it is safe for aquaria. When I've had them in the past, it was like a 50/50 chance that they would sprout. They did have guarantee though, and if you sent back defective bulbs, they'd send you a bunch of new ones to try. At least they used to, it's been a while so they may have changed their policy; it should say something on the packaging if they still do.

Because they don't always grow, I always grew mine out in a separate container so they wouldn't ruin my water quality if they were duds. I haven't used them in a while, so I don't remember the details, but I think I used to just put it in a cup of water to grow. No need to plant it or anything. Then, when transferring to the tank, I attached it to something to anchor it.


----------



## Xavion (Jan 19, 2015)

Sounds easy enough! Can they have tap water, or do I have to use treated stuff?


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I think I always used conditioned water, just to be safe.


----------

